# WTB Murray Meteor Flite Tank/Light



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm new to collecting/restoring and just bought an early 60's female murray meteor flite and she's missing the coolest part the mock gas tank/light. Doesn't really matter if it's rusty or not as she has plenty of "patina" already. I live in washington state so if shipping can be worked out on eBay or something I have a paypal and will gladly pay for it. Thanks for your time. Oh yeah and she is blue but I wouldn't really mind any color or year really as long as it's fairly compatible as far as shape goes since I'm keeping the bike and not flipping it.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2013)

Would it at all look like this one?


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure how interchangeable the tanks are between the Meteor and Strato Flite's OR between years of the 2 but, there is a guy local to me, with a Woman's Strato Flite up for sale. I think he wants $60.00 for the entire bike which doesn't have much original to it EXCEPT.... that it does have the tank and he says the light works. Sending a PM with info that I have.

Edit to add photo.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 23, 2013)

wrongway said:


> Would it at all look like this one? View attachment 128743




Yes that looks almost identical! Does it split in two? So it can fit around the head tube?


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 23, 2013)

VaBtrfly said:


> Not sure how interchangeable the tanks are between the Meteor and Strato Flite's OR between years of the 2 but, there is a guy local to me, with a Woman's Strato Flite up for sale. I think he wants $60.00 for the entire bike which doesn't have much original to it EXCEPT.... that it does have the tank and he says the light works. Sending a PM with info that I have.
> 
> Edit to add photo.
> 
> View attachment 128757




That is a very clean tank but I live in washington state. Is this on craigslist? If I could somehow contact him and see if he would be willing to take the tank off and ship it though that would be wonderful!


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, it does split in two. When I get time.....after Christmas I could send you better, closer pictures if you are interested.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 23, 2013)

Rrogers1992 said:


> That is a very clean tank but I live in washington state. Is this on craigslist? If I could somehow contact him and see if he would be willing to take the tank off and ship it though that would be wonderful!





Just talked to hubby and he said he doubts the guy will part it. You'd probably have to buy the entire bike ($60.00 is the price he gave us) to get the tank. If you don't reach a deal with Mr. Wrongway , let me know, b/c I might be able to buy the bike, take the tank and whatever else you want off of the bike and send it directly to you. I do have a paypal account so we'd have to figure out payment/shipping, etc. I'm looking for the guys number just in case.

Mo


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2013)

I won't be offended which ever way you go. I just have too many parts in my garage! lol There are other good parts on that bike, too!


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 23, 2013)

wrongway said:


> I won't be offended which ever way you go. I just have too many parts in my garage! lol There are other good parts on that bike, too!




I didn't want to offend, lol. Still not 100% that the tanks are interchangeable and yes, there are a few more things on the bike that may be worth something. Not as much as one might hope, . We would have snapped it up if it was worthwhile to our own cause, lol. Sadly, not to be. 

Too many parts in your garage? Might I inquire? Working on a '63 Astro Flite and still hunting for a few things....


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2013)

Mostly little odds and ends. I'm lousy with chain guards right now and a few other tanks. Also have rear book rack (not sure what to call them). What are you looking for?


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 23, 2013)

wrongway said:


> Mostly little odds and ends. I'm lousy with chain guards right now and a few other tanks. Also have rear book rack (not sure what to call them). What are you looking for?




Aside from the big stuff (tanklight guts/lens & tailight... lol! pretty sure you don't have those.... cuz no one does! LOL ) the usual suspects... red grips, pedals, and rear fender reflector. I know where to go to get reproductions but, still looking for the more orignial items.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have any of that. If something surfaces I'll let you know.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 24, 2013)

wrongway said:


> Yes, it does split in two. When I get time.....after Christmas I could send you better, closer pictures if you are interested.




Yes that would be great I'm definitely interested! Thank you both very much for your time and knowledge. I highly appreciate the offer on purchasing the whole bike and sending it but my wife would kill me if I bought another bike as I already have a lot of toys haha.


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 24, 2013)

*Murray*

Check my gallery


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 24, 2013)

wrongway said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any of that. If something surfaces I'll let you know.




Oh well, knew it was a longshot, lol.  Thanks anyway and I appreciate the BOLO.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 24, 2013)

Rrogers1992 said:


> Yes that would be great I'm definitely interested! Thank you both very much for your time and knowledge. I highly appreciate the offer on purchasing the whole bike and sending it but my wife would kill me if I bought another bike as I already have a lot of toys haha.




No worries. Hubby decided to buy the bike anyway and part out what's useable. Tanklights that actually work are hard to come by so it would be worth buying for that alone. As Mr Wrongway pointed out, there are a few other parts that would make it a steal @ $60.
I'm sure someone out there is looking for something..... heck, aren't we all??? LOL.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 24, 2013)

Mungthetard said:


> Check my gallery




Very nice bikes you have there neighbor! LOL.


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 24, 2013)

*Tank*



Rrogers1992 said:


> That is a very clean tank but I live in washington state. Is this on craigslist? If I could somehow contact him and see if he would be willing to take the tank off and ship it though that would be wonderful!




View attachment 128911
I have a tank it's murray I believe it'll fit pm me and I'll send pics
Loop


----------



## oquinn (Dec 24, 2013)

*I got this one....*

$50.00  plus shipping..was gonna put it one of my bikes


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 24, 2013)

*A ? if you don't mind*



Mungthetard said:


> View attachment 128911
> I have a tank it's murray I believe it'll fit pm me and I'll send pics
> Loop




On the tank you're selling, is the tanklight bezel (?) all chrome (chromed metal) or chrome-esque (chromed plastic)? Just asking, b/c I am now trying to date the tanklight from the old Strato (that we did go ahead and buy for $50) and the bezel (?) is all chromed metal, which I think is an oddity. Or not... what the heck do I know! LOL!


----------



## oquinn (Dec 24, 2013)

*it is metal*

its off a jc higgins girls bike


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 24, 2013)

*It's definitely metal*



oquinn said:


> its off a jc higgins girls bike




I knew this was a frankenbike to a degree, lol. The frame is a '61 Murray _____ Flite. (Based on the numbers) Possibly a Strato. Decals and other stickers look after market. (The giveaway was the fact that Flite was spelled Flight, LOL.) Chain guard is most probably also Strato. (Based on pictures I've looked at.) Both the tank and the chain guard have been painted white but, the paint underneath matches the frame, so it's anyone's guess. Just trying to ID so I can list them for sale. 
I couldn't find any jc higgins that matched the metal bezel (still don't know if that's what it's called so feel free to correct me if need be, lol.) Here a few pics that I managed to snap real quick.


----------

